# Opinie > Opinie o kosmetykach >  mustela do pielęgnacji brodawek opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

mustela do pielęgnacji brodawek 
czy krem ten nie wywołuje żadnych podrażnień i czy może być stosowany przy skórze wrażliwej ????

----------

